# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Our new rep system

## SportsMedVIP

Is there any way to view any details of rep points? As in what thread you got a rep point for, or whom gave it to you? Just curious. Thanks.

----------


## birsling

Wondering the same thing. Definitely like the idea though. Seems to me that this will offset the "post whore" stuff. Rep points will give people a better idea than # of posts. It is kind of like # of QUALITY posts

----------


## doby48

Another idea would be to not count posts from the Lounge. Lots of post whoring done there.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SportsMedVIP

> Another idea would be to not count posts from the Lounge. Lots of post whoring done there.


100% agreed. That place is a hole if you ask me.

----------


## system admin

we will be cleaning this place up. I think EVERY person here is ready for this board to be a grown up place again. Be on the lookout for the kiddie crap being a short phase in our past.

----------


## Commando_Barbi

Hey I'm all for controlling the jerk offs.....but no need to screw with the lounge. There are many who post in there with respect.

----------


## Da Bull

> Another idea would be to not count posts from the Lounge. Lots of post whoring done there.


The only porblem with that is,ppl will go to other forums and litter there.I see it being done in the diet and lab forums already.

----------


## doby48

> The only porblem with that is,ppl will go to other forums and litter there.I see it being done in the diet and lab forums already.


Yeah, good point.




> Hey I'm all for controlling the jerk offs.....but no need to screw with the lounge. There are many who post in there with respect.


True, just making a suggestion on how to tell who posts mostly BB related items and who posts mostly non BB related stuff.

----------


## SV-1

> The only porblem with that is,ppl will go to other forums and litter there.I see it being done in the diet and *lab* forums already.


What you talking bout Willis?  :Blush:

----------


## Da Bull

> What you talking bout Willis?


You lab rats have been busted!

----------


## Warrior

This system is still under construction. The goal is simply a way to let people know who is on thin ice prior to a suspension or banning. But I think being able to see what thread you got deducted on and what comments the Mod made is going to be available in the usercp (possibly)... but just give this new system a bit more time... basically it's a hack of a hack in progress...

----------


## doby48

Thanks for the info on that Warrior, I was under the impression it was more of a points based system where people would give others points for a good post. The problem that I saw with that there are a lot of people who spend quite a bit of time in the lounge (not that there is anything wrong with that as I go there sometimes myself) and could just as easily give points for a post on non-BB related issues which really wouldn't end up being all that different than the post counts. But for seeing who is on thin ice, thats not a bad idea.

----------


## birsling

> This system is still under construction. The goal is simply a way to let people know who is on thin ice prior to a suspension or banning. But I think being able to see what thread you got deducted on and what comments the Mod made is going to be available in the usercp (possibly)... but just give this new system a bit more time... basically it's a hack of a hack in progress...


Now that is a great idea. I was on the same page as Doby. Thanks for shedding some light Warrior.

----------


## SportsMedVIP

> Thanks for the info on that Warrior, I was under the impression it was more of a points based system where people would give others points for a good post. The problem that I saw with that there are a lot of people who spend quite a bit of time in the lounge (not that there is anything wrong with that as I go there sometimes myself) and could just as easily give points for a post on non-BB related issues which really wouldn't end up being all that different than the post counts. But for seeing who is on thin ice, thats not a bad idea.


Same assumption I made. Thanks for straightening that out.

----------


## sp9

Sounds good to me. I am always amazed that I take time to answer someones thread only to find out later that they have been a major screw up in other threads, are lying about their age, etc.

----------


## monza

has any 1 got a picture of the real Winstrol depot. I want 2 go on it has any got good advice 2 give me

----------


## sigrabbit

yep. do some research and stop trying to hijack threads. Nice start here nimrod.

----------

